# Trolling Motor and GPS Mount



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Trolling motor first: I've got a minn kota with no ipilot but it does have the remote steering. When it is running, there is a soft "tick, tick" every few seconds. Has anyone else had this same thing happen? The trolling motor works fine, I just feel like it is spooking some fish. Also, I replaced a gasket a little while back (the ticking noise was there before this) and I noticed that there was a green blob of what looked like chewing gum on the copper coils inside the motor? Could this be from where something had been repaired?

GPS Mount: I currently have a RAM ball mount for both of my fish/depth finders (Both came with boat). I have a B2 with a side console and so there aren't a whole lot of options as far as mounting. Do they make any brackets that could support the GPS and that could be mounted to the console?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

